# Bets way to market ?



## elbgal (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey guys, just wanting to know what are some ways to market a t shirt company, other then tv commercials and other extremely expensive ways.

i am looking for effective and relatively cheap way. are there any ?

Much appreciated !


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

facebook, twitter and instantgram. make sure you only focus on the buisness and nothing else. youtube celeberties love free stuff. contact them through youtube and ask if they can sport your gear. make sure that youtube celeberty is an icon in your target market (Dance, sport and bloggers).


----------



## charcutt548 (Mar 12, 2013)

Just make a page of facebook, twitter, stumbleupon and pinterest and share your current updates. You can try seo for good marketing.


----------



## mimran (Mar 14, 2013)

SEO or Google PPC(adwords) will do the job. TV commercials are expensive as compare to other marketing channels.


----------



## Badgerdisco (Jan 30, 2013)

Those are the obvious ones mentioned. With Darktee, we've tried to maximise face-to-face connections as well. For example, we've printed greetings cards and handed them out to people who are roughly are target market - telling them to give the card to someone they think might like it - this way, for every card you give out, at least two people will see it (who are also your target market, and, most likely others as well. This has the design that can be bought on a T-Shirt and a link to the website on the back.

Talk to everyone you meet about your T-Shirts (but not in an annoying way!)


----------



## mimran (Mar 14, 2013)

Badgerdisco said:


> Those are the obvious ones mentioned. With Darktee, we've tried to maximise face-to-face connections as well. For example, we've printed greetings cards and handed them out to people who are roughly are target market - telling them to give the card to someone they think might like it - this way, for every card you give out, at least two people will see it (who are also your target market, and, most likely others as well. This has the design that can be bought on a T-Shirt and a link to the website on the back.
> 
> Talk to everyone you meet about your T-Shirts (but not in an annoying way!)


Its an old physical marketing, and to be honest i didn`t buy one stuff in my life which i get from someone through service card.


----------



## Badgerdisco (Jan 30, 2013)

mimran said:


> Its an old physical marketing, and to be honest i didn`t buy one stuff in my life which i get from someone through service card.


I agree partly with what you're saying - people are very resistant to handing out fliers etc. But if you sell a T-Shirt and include a few cards with other designs on - not only are you adding value, but, if that customer sends the card to someone else, your products have been seen by more people; a viral effect.


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

How do you guys get traffic from facebook. Do you buy publicity on Facebook? I set up a page (or what ever it is called) and got nothing from it.


----------



## Badgerdisco (Jan 30, 2013)

It's quite tough to get people to like your page, but, I think a lot of traffic to my site is coming from facebook. I certainly would never beg people to like the page!

The best way is to provide interesting content - if you take a look at mine https://www.facebook.com/darkteeee
I posted a photo of our flier next to a speeding ticket and it was shared and liked by a lot of people. It also got a lot of 'likes' for my page. I also got a local band to wear our t-shirts, this was then seen by their fans too.

Make sure your website address is in your 'about' description so that people can click through to your site from facebook. You might also (I should have done this) put a link to your site on the comment of the interesting image/video you upload.

Facebook is all about content - we're working on videos at the moment. The more entertainment you can provide, the more people will engage and hopefully visit your website.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

elbgal said:


> Hey guys, just wanting to know what are some ways to market a t shirt company, other then tv commercials and other extremely expensive ways.
> 
> i am looking for effective and relatively cheap way. are there any ?
> 
> Much appreciated !


I strongly recommend you to market your company by building your own website, do some search optimization. And also you can make some CPC ads via google or bing. Hope my opinion can help you.


----------

